# Money card



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry don't know the correct title but I understand you can get a card that has had money in euros put on and acts like a credit card.
My questions are:- 
What is the best make of card to get, ie the most acceptable card abroad, say France.
Can this card be used at petrol stations that require payment at the pump by card.
Any other help and advice on this would be appreciated.
Cheers
Terry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see this for a start

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-132276-caxton.html


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Look at this

A Credit card would be better....

keep scrolling down and it will show you the pre paid cards you are asking about

Be warned they all have woes so ensure you read about each card

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Several threads about it Tel if you search it. Cash passport it's called. We use Thomas cook version. Buy it and load it in Euros so no transaction charges and very low cash withdrawal ATM fees. Use it anywhere (others will talk of failed transactions but it's very rare - never for me). It's a debit card so has to be pre loaded. Watch rates and load it when high. We're still spending at 1.25 to the pound. If it's for Europe don't purchase or load it in Sterling.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I use the currencies direct card,only problem I have had with it is at French motorway tolls,not accepted other than that east to top up and use.Best to listen to people that use such cards rather than others that just give links to sites that scaremonger.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You could of course just get a pre loaded card with euros from Caxton.
I have used it for fuel and at the hole in the wall in France and Spain with no problems. You can top up on line as well.

cabby


----------



## gizmo26 (Aug 27, 2006)

We find Caxton excellent and so easy to use. The only downside is with Pay at Pump petrol stations. You must have sufficient on the card to cover the maximum allowed by the pump. i.e. once a card is authorised at pump it normally gives a maximum sale of (say) €100. If you don't have this on your card you cannot draw ANY fuel.

Peter


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks to all for the info.It looks like I may go for the Caxton card.

Pete, your comment re sufficient to cover max sale, is that in fact 100Eu or is it likely to be more. And from a previous post do they debit the max sale figure and then adjust a few days later or do they just take the purchase amount from the card.

cheers
Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

They only take the amount for the fuel you buy off the pump, but as Pete said you should try to keep you card topped up to a min of 150e
the exchange rate is fair, but you do get your euros out of the hole in the wall and goods in shops etc. without charges.


cabby


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

And each time you refill the caxton card it must be with a minimum of 100 pounds

The FairFX gets a higher rating and better exchange

Again look at the link I put up and it will show you all the options from best to worst.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We used a Caxton card last year whilst visiting various countries.
We had no problems and easily topped it up on line or via text on mobile phone.
It seemed to give us a very good rate. Think last year you had to top up with a minimum of 150 euros.
We will be taking it again with us when we leave in a couple of weeks 
Alison


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Caxton works well for me too, both in Europe and assorted African countries (different cards).


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We have the Post Office prepaid card and have used it in Spain, France and Italy without problem...so long as there is a person to take the card. Some automotive fuel pumps will not accept the card as there is nobody to accept the card. The cards preamble does mention this in the small print but we found the most Carefour fuel stations did accept it without an attendant. We didn't get the chance to research which card we took out and got the best we could, there is a charge to use cash points and a fee to terminate the card and to get the euros returned as sterling. My advice would be to do your research, listen to the subscribers on this forum and then make your decision based upon what you want from the card.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Another vote for Caxton, I also use Halifax Clarity card (not a pre-paid card though)


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Many thanks to all who posted suggestions.
I am considering the FairFX card as I will not be using ATM's, all our sites and overnight stays have been paid in advance and we will carry cash for local food purchases, so my biggest outlay will be petrol for the 3 week jaunt round France.
If I am not making the correct assumption please let me know.
Regards
Terry


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

prog54 said:


> Many thanks to all who posted suggestions.
> I am considering the FairFX card as I will not be using ATM's, all our sites and overnight stays have been paid in advance and we will carry cash for local food purchases, so my biggest outlay will be petrol for the 3 week jaunt round France.
> If I am not making the correct assumption please let me know.
> Regards
> Terry


If you intend using it for fuel, you will probably find that you are restricted as to which fuel stations you can use. This might be a problem as more and more service stations are pay-at-pump. I would strongly recomend a credit card for the most versatile method of fuel payment. I use a Caxton card and ATMs the same way I used to use travellers cheques, saves carring a lot of cash at start of holiday.

Malcolm


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if that's all you want, use a credit card. Much easier and no hassle. The Halifax clarity card is best (in my experience), no transaction charges and good exchange rates. We just use it abroad, and have a low-ish credit limit (not +£10k!) so if it's stolen or cloned there isn't much risk. We keep our regular credit cards in the safe as back-ups.



Ps - I know the OP said they have booked up sites, but a credit or debit card is obligatory at many "paying" aires in France nowadays - they have either entry / exit barriers which will only take cards, or pay & display machines likewise.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yet another vote for Caxton Card.

Just remember to read the details from the website HERE including "Tips for Travel"


----------



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

*money cards*

we used a Post Office Mastercard earlier this year. It was fine for fuel and other goods purchased, but was not accepted for tolls. Not sure that we used it at any automatic fuel points, But it was accepted over the counter everywhere
John H


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have now been in touch with Caxton and Fairfx and it appears that because the automated pumps do not check that you have sufficient funds on your card prior to taking the petrol cost there is a chance that you could go overdrawn and therefore the card company refuse the transaction on the non check basis, even if you have sufficient funds, unlike credit cards where a prepayment check is unnecessary as you're allowed to go overdrawn and 9 times out of 10 payment would be approved by your card issuer.
It was suggested by them that I use a normal credit card not a prepaid if all I want it for was petrol.
I will now check out the Halifax Clarity card to see if any problems to my use exist here.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The Post Office credit card also comes free of charges. It's one of the few recommended by the Martin Lewis Moneysavingexpert site.

I also use a Caxton card but not for fuel.


----------



## andybus (Jan 10, 2009)

*Preloaded cash cards*

Looking at getting one of these cards to use on french aires.
Do they work on aires?
With no fees they should be a better bet than normal cards.
Thanks in advance


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Some pre pay cards charge you to load money, some when you spend and others for cashpoint withdrawal. Some charge less but offer lower exchange rates others higher rates but more charges. Which is best depends on your spending pattern. It really makes your head hurt trying to find the best for you. We prefer the Halifax credit card route paid by direct debit in full each month incase we are away.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> We find Caxton excellent and so easy to use. The only downside is with Pay at Pump petrol stations. You must have sufficient on the card to cover the maximum allowed by the pump. i.e. once a card is authorised at pump it normally gives a maximum sale of (say) €100. If you don't have this on your card you cannot draw ANY fuel.Peter


Not always the case. I've just returned from a 6 week bimble around France and carried a well loaded Caxton which worked everywhere except at Intermarche and E'Leclerc fuel stations where it was declined on several occasions - as were other cash cards carried by other Brit motorists. Some fuel station card pumps are unable to see what balance is on the card and will therefore decline it. Always have a back up credit card in your wallet.


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

bigcats30 said:


> Look at this
> 
> A Credit card would be better....
> 
> ...


 We use the Halifax Clarity credit card. Think it is listed on the Monysavingexpert website mentioned here. No fees charged.


----------

